# Sonarworks question



## MarcelM (May 1, 2017)

i got a superlux 999 mic which is calibrated. i got files for 0 degrees and 90 degrees.
my question is if i could use it or would i have to buy the xref mic which comes with a 30 degrees file (i read you should use 30 degrees?)

would measurement be affected in a bad way when i use my mic with the 90 degree calibration file?


----------



## gsilbers (May 1, 2017)

have you tried calibrating it with the demo?
you can also ask them directly?


----------



## MarcelM (May 1, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> have you tried calibrating it with the demo?
> you can also ask them directly?



no i havent tried yet, and i asked them about this now on facebook.
i mean even if i try with the demo. how can i know if results wouldnt be better with 30 degree calibrated mic.

ohwell, lets wait and hope for an answer.


----------



## gsilbers (May 1, 2017)

Their answer on the FAQ is that their software and calibration results are based on the freq of that specific mix they sell, which makes sense. 
i just got it over the weekend and it helped but i think you might be able to get a decent result with your own mic.


----------



## MarcelM (May 1, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Their answer on the FAQ is that their software and calibration results are based on the freq of that specific mix they sell, which makes sense.
> i just got it over the weekend and it helped but i think you might be able to get a decent result with your own mic.



yah, that makes sense. the software might be optimized for those mics.
guess probably i just buy it and sell mine on ebay.

heard so many good things about this sonarworks thing and will give it a try 

thx


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 1, 2017)

I suggest trying to find a generic calibration file for it online. You can sometimes find the list of values that you just save into a file. 

I've tried 3 different of the Behringer mics and the Sonarworks mic. There's basically no difference. Not worth getting the Sonarworks if you already have one. All of these mics are using the same mic. The only big difference was that the Sonarworks was about 1dB hotter. There was about +/-0.5dB of variability in the high frequencies but that won't affect the Sonarworks calibration. The only real reason to use the calibration file is to account for the high frequency roll off which is the same in all of these mics.


----------



## MarcelM (May 1, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I suggest trying to find a generic calibration file for it online. You can sometimes find the list of values that you just save into a file.
> 
> I've tried 3 different of the Behringer mics and the Sonarworks mic. There's basically no difference. Not worth getting the Sonarworks if you already have one. All of these mics are using the same mic. The only big difference was that the Sonarworks was about 1dB hotter. There was about +/-0.5dB of variability in the high frequencies but that won't affect the Sonarworks calibration. The only real reason to use the calibration file is to account for the high frequency roll off which is the same in all of these mics.



thx for the help.

in fact i have two calibration files, so i dont need a generic. my mic was calibrated at 90 and 0 degrees. i only worried because ive read you should use the 30 degree calibration file which comes with the sonarworks mic.
iam glad you tried with different mics and results were pretty tiny.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 1, 2017)

Heroix said:


> thx for the help.
> 
> in fact i have two calibration files, so i dont need a generic. my mic was calibrated at 90 and 0 degrees. i only worried because ive read you should use the 30 degree calibration file which comes with the sonarworks mic.
> iam glad you tried with different mics and results were pretty tiny.



I'm just saying that you can use any 30 degree file from these generic mics instead of the ones you have


----------



## MarcelM (May 1, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I'm just saying that you can use any 30 degree file from these generic mics instead of the ones you have



ahhh! i see... i couldnt find any for the superlux 999 sadly. a 90 degree file would make a big difference, wouldnt it?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 1, 2017)

I'm not sure. The angle may make more of a difference than the differences from mic-to-mic. 

Look for the Behringer, dbx, and Peavey mic files.


----------



## MarcelM (May 2, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I'm not sure. The angle may make more of a difference than the differences from mic-to-mic.
> 
> Look for the Behringer, dbx, and Peavey mic files.



got an answer from sonarworks. they are telling me its fine to use my mic with the 0 degree calibration file. superb 

thx for your help


----------

